# Can they run too much on their wheel?



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I have the CSBwheel for my Pippin and he loves it. I cleaned his poopy boots last night and as always I inspect them and check the nail length etc and everything looked great. He ran last night as usual and then this morning I found him running more! (Not usual behavior) I have the litterbox lined with paper towel for this reason.................

When he finally stopped running and settled down I cleaned his wheel and changed the paper towel and I saw TINY little specks of blood. I am very sure that it is from his feet by the pattern on the paper towel. Are they silly enough to run too much and run their little pads raw? He probably ran this morning about an hour straight.........on top of all the running he does at night....

I obviously will keep track of this, just wanted to know see if it is within the relm of hedgehog behavior to "over" run?

Thanks. Kathy


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I think it is definitely possible for a hedgehog to develop obsessive running behavior, but, a lot of hedgehogs also LOVE running soooo... I don't know? XD

Sometimes Kashi's feet will get a little bloody too, but I think it's from the pee causing cracks between his feet and causing a bit of irritation. Usually, if I give him a foot bath the next day then his feet heal fine.

When in the morning was he running? Some are just avid runners. Kashi is an avid runner. Usually, he will start running after he eats his fill of the kibble for the night, and while he will take short breaks in between, he usually runs like this all night. In the morning he only heads off to bed around 6 or so, and I've caught him running on his wheel in the early mornings too.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Some hedgies will run so much they will forget to eat. My male gets the wheel every other day. Other wise he runs way to much. Even without it he funs hahhaha aroud his cage like nuts


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I think it is definitely possible for a hedgehog to develop obsessive running behavior, but, a lot of hedgehogs also LOVE running soooo... I don't know? XD
> 
> Sometimes Kashi's feet will get a little bloody too, but I think it's from the pee causing cracks between his feet and causing a bit of irritation. Usually, if I give him a foot bath the next day then his feet heal fine.
> 
> When in the morning was he running? Some are just avid runners. Kashi is an avid runner. Usually, he will start running after he eats his fill of the kibble for the night, and while he will take short breaks in between, he usually runs like this all night. In the morning he only heads off to bed around 6 or so, and I've caught him running on his wheel in the early mornings too.


He was running at about 6am - and finally settled around 7:30am curled up in the litterbox under the wheel!!!! ARG! :evil: His evening pattern sounds ditto to Kashi's - EXCEPT he has never been still awake when I am up getting ready for work at 6am (but I only have had him three weeks so different behavior is a real thing that could happen).

Kathy


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The wheel being kinda new to him mite have something to do with the blood. I'd keep a eye on him,their pads heal fairly quick.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

LarryT said:


> The wheel being kinda new to him mite have something to do with the blood. I'd keep a eye on him,their pads heal fairly quick.


Larry - I wanted to tell you that I went to the dollar store a couple days ago and found this food storage container that is 8x8 (or 9x9) and it fits PERFECTLY under the bucket wheel! Not much over hang on the front like the CSW little pan but enough to catch all the pee and flying pieces of poop! He has no trouble climbing over the little edge (which is smooth and rounded) and I posted in another thread that he is sleeping in the darn litter box under the wheel this morning :evil: :evil: .....darn him!!!!  

I will keep track of his feet. That is why I put a clean paper towel in the litterbox so I can spot things like spots of blood etc.

Kathy


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

KathyTNY said:


> He was running at about 6am - and finally settled around 7:30am curled up in the litterbox under the wheel!!!! ARG! :evil: His evening pattern sounds ditto to Kashi's - EXCEPT he has never been still awake when I am up getting ready for work at 6am (but I only have had him three weeks so different behavior is a real thing that could happen).
> 
> Kathy


He might just be all weird right now because he's a baby and it's a new toy :lol:

Kashi, when I first got him his CSW, slept under the wheel in the litterbox too. When he was a baby, I'd also catch him awake at random hours of the day... so maybe he's just excited about his new toy ^_^


----------

